
Show HN: A browser-based board game to kill time at work - tdubbs
https://www.pakyra.com/
======
allanderek
It's nice. I like that you don't need to log-in, or create an account, or
anything like that to play.

A bit more feedback on illegal moves would be a good addition. Even better
would be feed-forward, such as dimming the places that the current chip cannot
be placed. With a tool-tip explaining why, even better.

